# New Chick



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All.

I'm new, and heard about this site from a few people on other boards so I decided to come check it out.

Anyway, I'm female, 29, and have been training for a few years now. I'd say that my physique is decent, but could use some tweaking here and there. Bodyfat is pretty low, maybe around 10-11% (possibly a little lower, haven't had it checked in a little while).

I'm not looking to compete, just looking to maintain a level of low bf with a decent amount of lean muslce.

Not asking too much, right?

Well, it's nice to be here, and hope to be able to get alot of good information from here, and at the same time, hoping that I can contribute some to help others as well.


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

Good Morning welcome to MC


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

welcome to mc!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

tasty said:


> I'm female, 29.


Im male 32, welcome.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey hey


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hope you enjoy the site. and get alot out of it!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi tasty

Welcome to MC


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome aboard hope you enjoy the site


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone.

Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome along, I love the shy, retiring screen name you've chosen too, you must be a proper shrinking violet.

Can you invite some friends?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Extreme said:


> Welcome along, I love the shy, retiring screen name you've chosen too, you must be a proper shrinking violet.
> 
> Can you invite some friends?


LOL.

I chose that because that's what I always say about my food.

Everyone jokes that I'm always eating, but I'm so small.

But I just love food, and it's just ummmmm....tasty.

You can take it either way though.  LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

welcome to the board tasty

once you get past all the test of the forum, its a fun place to be

xx


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

bettyboo said:


> welcome to the board tasty
> 
> once you get past all the test of the forum, its a fun place to be
> 
> xx


You sayin' theres pervs on the forum Lady?? LMAO


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Niel

Can you reupload you avvy plz - just seeing a red x here.

Welcome to the board Tasty.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

No probs mate!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Neil R said:


> You sayin' theres pervs on the forum Lady?? LMAO


thats just what im saying neil, but you are all lovely apart from the perviness

xx


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Guess you'll have to watch yourself backstage then won't ya!!


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to MC


----------

